# Why not Garmin?



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Been seeing a lot of posts about simrad, hummingbird, lowrence....but not much on garmin.
> 
> Admittedly I haven't been up on modern FF/GPS combos lately, I still use an etrex hcx with a downloaded toposted map, but why no garmin love?
> 
> Are the other machines so much better? Are the programs easier to use then basecamp? Can you still export your stuff into Google Earth?


I've had a few Garmins and think they are the most inuitive to use. I think the downside to them is that you can no longer use Navionics on their units. They do have a good reputation for their customer service and their sonar has come a long way in the past few years. 

I currently have a Garmin 741xs and was happy with it until the engine data stopped showing up but haven't diagnosed why. It may not be the unit itself causing the problem. 

I recently purchased a Humminbird Helix SI unit and really like it. The menus are a lot more complex but the unit has a ton more features. The cost for what you get is much better than the Garmin and Lowrance. Can't say yet on durability.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So is that the major issue, the navionics chips? Or the price? 
I'm open to change, but my Garmin has been rock solid for years. Do the other units have accompanying software so you can pre program or download the unit?


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

You can get third party software for HB, Raymarine, Lowarnce/Simrad. I'm not sure about Furuno but believe you can. I like Garmin and am starting to like my HB unit a lot. The Lowrance/Simrad Elite/Go7 series is very popular but I think their higher end stuff is over-priced. They all have their benefits so you have to decide which features are going to work best for you. One nice thing about Lowrance and HB , if you like to troubleshoot things on your own, is the online community is huge with the bass fishing world. Garmin not so much and hardly any for Raymarine and Simrad.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, so all the others need third party software to edit stuff? I'll look into lowrence and hb what the time comes.


----------

